# What is it



## myingling (May 20, 2012)

Got an attic floor made from this wood was thinking some type pine then just got some douglas fir wood and kind looks like it ,,,house built in 49 stuff realy dry ,,,,any help 

http://i624.Rule #2/albums/tt322/RILEYYYY4/photo-35.jpg
http://i624.Rule #2/albums/tt322/RILEYYYY4/photo-34.jpg
http://i624.Rule #2/albums/tt322/RILEYYYY4/photo-33.jpg


----------



## davidgiul (May 20, 2012)

myingling said:


> Got an attic floor made from this wood was thinking some type pine then just got some douglas fir wood and kind looks like it ,,,house built in 49 stuff realy dry ,,,,any help
> 
> I concur with Mike1950, looks like flat sawn Doug Fir. Don't let the cat see this. :davidguil:


----------



## davidgiul (May 20, 2012)

Sorry, wrong reply button. Cn't delete duplicated post without special permission.


----------



## Mike1950 (May 20, 2012)

Could be doug fir- hard to tell with those pictures. If it was built in this part of the country I would be more sure of it.


----------



## Final Strut (May 20, 2012)

I was thinking southern yelow pine. Is it pretty hard?


----------



## Kevin (May 21, 2012)

That board came out of a pretty big log. In '49 they were already harvesting plantation trees but the log that gave that board didn't come out of any plantation tree, it was second growth at least.


----------



## myingling (May 21, 2012)

Final Strut said:


> I was thinking southern yelow pine. Is it pretty hard?




fairly light wood ,,,not very hard


----------



## phinds (May 21, 2012)

myingling said:


> Final Strut said:
> 
> 
> > I was thinking southern yelow pine. Is it pretty hard?
> ...



My first guess is yellow pine, second is Doug-fir. If the latewood is LOTS harder than the earlywood, then it's probably Doug-fir


----------



## Barbara Gill (May 22, 2012)

myingling said:


> Final Strut said:
> 
> 
> > I was thinking southern yelow pine. Is it pretty hard?
> ...



Actually Southern Yellow Pine is about as hard as Walnut. I would also think SYP, especially since the house is on the East Coast rather than the West. I have planed some old SYP that was as heavy as Oak.


----------



## Kevin (May 22, 2012)

Barbara Gill said:


> ... I have planed some old SYP that was as heavy as Oak.



Me too Barbara. I did so recently and posted about it on this forum. Old growth SYP is extremely hard, heavy, and dense. I have some pieces that were felled in the 1880s in east Texas and they are very heavy even today.


----------



## NYWoodturner (May 25, 2012)

*RE: What is it*

I agree with Yellow Pine or scotch pine. Its very hard to communicate on screen - but smell has a LOT to do wit wood ID. Scotch pine is very distinctive. Any clues in the smell when cutting?


----------

